# Is it worth it?



## jhan6120 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm currently a commodity floor broker who is being automated out of business by electronic trading. I've decided that I want to go to IT school and start a new career, but I can't decide on an avenue of education.

Here's the long and short of it. I can go to Chubb for 20 months, get certifications in A+, N+, and Cisco, if I really put my nose to the grindstone and give up all other aspects of life. However, Cisco only offers a diploma, not an associates degree. A big plus is that they offer a fairly in depth Forensics class, as well as classes in Cisco, Linux/Unix. It seems that Chubb's main goal is to get your hands dirty and get you ready for certifications rather than getting all fancy. Also, I heard their job placement programs are pretty good.

DeVry, on the other hand, offers a two year associates degree in Networking. I looked at their three year program in Forensics, and it seems to be loaded down with programming classes that you don't need. (Do I really have to know how to build a compiler to do Forensics?)

I already have a four year degree in English, if that means anything. I was wondering if a Chubb diploma and certifications are enough, or if I really need that Associates or BA.

Tks


----------



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

To set a fact first, I don't know both of the institutes you're talking about here because I don't live in the states.
The first program seems more practical for me. I think its a good jumpstart in the IT field to have A+, Network+ and perhaps CCNA.
switching careers to IT is always a good idea if you take the right steps. And the thing is that there are no definite steps that works for everyone. It should be your choice of where to go and when to stop.


----------



## jhan6120 (Apr 10, 2007)

OK. Thanks!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You may want to make sure that these institutes are acredited and the credits are transferable. I usually recommend a good community college for a BA in computer science. Certs are nice but thats all they are, a piece of paper that says you are knowledgable in a specific area.


----------

